# Thông báo tuyển sinh lớp múa cơ bản Mywings



## Mywings (21/2/19)

Học múa giúp cơ thể dẻo dai, năng động, tăng sức bền, nâng cao khả năng nhận thức về cơ thể mình và làm chủ các hoạt động của cơ thể.
 Múa còn giúp nâng cao thẩm mỹ nghệ thuật cho tâm hồn, tăng sự nhạy bén cảm nhận âm nhạc
 Tuyển sinh các bé từ 3 tuổi trở lên

Đối với học viên mới, các bé sẽ được học thử 1 BUỔI MIỄN PHÍ. Nhanh tay đăng kí thôi nào !
-----------------------------------------------------------
Lịch học: T2+T6 (18h-19h) - Giáo viên Nguyệt Cát
Khai giảng vào Thứ 2 (18/2)
----------------------------------------------------------
Nhanh tay đăng kí để nhận trọn vẹn ưu đãi: Tặng giày múa cho học viên đăng kí mới
*Lưu ý: Chương trình áp dụng từ 15/1 – 28/2
----------------------------------------------------------
☎ HOTLINE: 0352699586
Địa chỉ: Mywings Dance - Số 5 Lê Trọng Tấn, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội


----------

